# Otter thermal fabric???



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> i bought a new xt 1200 pro cabin last year at franks same day u did hawgeye. it does have a rear door but its more like a rear access zipper when folded down


Lol, shows how much I used it last year! That was a good day . I hope we really get to break them in this season. Good luck out there Woodie.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Would like to see pictures of skis if not too much trouble. Thanks


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> View attachment 285855


Man that sunnuvab*@ttt¢|-| gives me a backache just looking at it.

:lol:


I miss my old Viking v400 :sad: - I should have paid somebody to put new zippers in it.

A 6' X 4' floor was perfect for 2 up to 36" rods NP.

I never had mouse problems because I kept it in the basement and the poly tarp lasted for eons, then after that was the "gorilla tape option".

All the new stuff is made to crap out fast, and not drying them out good every time eats 'em up quicker.

If you have a machine to pull it - it sure would be a good selection though.


----------

